# Guppy Pictures: Pregnent females?



## Scy64 (Apr 23, 2006)

I'm not familiar with what 'fat' is in a guppy, so I figured I'd post a few pictures and let others take a look!



Ok, not the offical help image, but I thought this was funny. Waiter, there's a guppy in my glass,and I specifically requested a Molly!










Female #1:











Female #2:










Opinions? Thoughts?


----------



## fish_doc (Jan 31, 2005)

Female 1 looks pretty close female 2 has a way to go.


----------



## Scy64 (Apr 23, 2006)

Think it would be wise to get her in the breeder net at this point?


----------



## Ringo (Apr 10, 2006)

not yet, wait until th other fish start chasing her around then put her in.

keep a close eye on the tank when the other fish start chasing her, if you put her in the breeding trap to soon it can cause some/alot stress


----------



## Ownager2004 (Apr 4, 2005)

Ive never used a breeding net with any of my livebearers, so i geuss I dont know what that is like... A lot of people say they cause the fish a lot of stress and can even lead to birthing problems/death. I found I would be able to rescue enough to raise in a seperate tank to satisfy my curiousity by siphoning them out whenever I saw them.


----------



## Scy64 (Apr 23, 2006)

If anything, she chases the male and the other female around more then anything. I'll keep waiting for a change in that behavior, or I'll probably take Ownager2004's advice and just take out any fry I see as they come.


----------



## hookertoo (Jan 30, 2009)

*guppy luv*

I think you are right. Any day now.


----------

